# fridge on the same 20A circuit with microwave



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i am tempted to do this simply because i am out of slots on my panel. i was told fridge should be on its own dedicated circuit, which i see the benefits of but it may not be doable for me. will i be okay ?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

What type of microwave? Fastened in place above the range or just a cord and plug model? Generally this is fine to include the fridge on a small appliance branch circuit with other loads. The problem occurs when the microwave is fastened in place and uses more than 10 amps. In which case the microwave would need to be on its own individual branch circuit.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> What type of microwave?


Fastened in place above the range.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

amakarevic said:


> Fastened in place above the range.


That will require a dedicated circuit. The refrigerator does not require one, and can be placed on one of the small appliance circuits. I would advise that if you do that though, to make sure it is NOT part of the GFCI protected circuit.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Most likely as Househelper said it requires an individual circuit. Are you sure your out of spaces in your panel? Some panels will accept tandem single pole breakers that give you two branch circuits in one space and some single pole breakers like square d Qo and homeline will allow two wires under one terminal. You wouldn't want the fridge and micro under the same breaker but it may allow you to free up a space to install an individual circuit for the micro.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Put the micro on the dedicated circuit. The refer can go on one of the kitchen outlet circuits (line side of the GFCI is suggested)


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Unless you live in Canada, then your fridge has to be on its own circuit.


----------



## Woodyh1 (Aug 19, 2008)

You say your out of spaces in your panel, can you use a piggyback breaker? Check out this site!
http://www.gordonelectricsupply.com/index.jsp?path=find


----------



## daxinarian (Jul 9, 2008)

Woodyh1: What exactly are we supposed to see at your link, all it says is no item found.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

darren said:


> Unless you live in Canada, then your fridge has to be on its own circuit.


 
Untrue. Also, I would not loose any sleep putting a fridge on a gfci protected circuit.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

chris75 said:


> Untrue. Also, I would not loose any sleep putting a fridge on a gfci protected circuit.


This is very true, a fridge needs a dedicated circuit, the only other thing allowed on a fridge cicuit in Canada is a recessed clock plug.


----------

